
How much internet speed can you expect in developing nations at the end of 2020? - workrockin
https://www.quora.com/How-much-internet-speed-can-you-expect-in-developing-countries-at-the-end-of-2020?share=1
======
bxqpxd
for me what matters is minimalising ping, latency, buffer bloat. speed with 4k
and 8k content is also a factor but both should be developed simultaneously in
a network.

~~~
workrockin
Thanks for your response. I'd be happy to get any one of those things you
mention :)

I had to look up what buffer bloat was. Here's a link in case any one else
wants to know

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bufferbloat](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bufferbloat)

